# Мобильная связь > Мобильная связь >  МегаФон и RIM запускают сервисы BlackBerry в Москве

## melody

МегаФон и RIM запускают сервисы BlackBerry в Москве. Более подробно можно прочитать здесь: http://corp.megafon.ru/press/informa...1222-1204.html

----------

